# Sauerstoff - im Teich - im Winter



## Sandra Sabu (7. Nov. 2017)

Hallo, 
wir haben einen neu angelegten Gartenteich (ca.9000l) der noch keine richtige Bepflanzung hat. Es leben aber schon Tiere im Teich (50 Regenbogenelritzen und 6 europäische Edelkrebse).  
Ich habe Bedenken, dass wenn wir nun die Pumpe ausschalten, zu wenig Sauerstoff über dem Winter im Teich sein könnte. 

Kann man um Sauerstoff in den Teich zu bringen, den Wasserfall zwischdurch kurz (ca. 15 min. am Tag) einschalten? 
Der Wasserfall wird über eine zweite Pumpe gesteuert. Diese Pumpe befindet sich nicht am Teichgrund, sondern 40cm unter der Wasseroberfläche und ca. 4m vom Tiefteil entfernt. 
Meine Sorgen sind, dass die Tiere in der Winterruhe gestört werden könnten oder, dass die Temperatur im Tiefteil beeinflusst werden kann?
Lg Sandra


----------



## Teichfreund77 (7. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Sandra,
am besten wäre es mit einer Luftpumpe und 2-4 Sprudelsteinen, damit euer Teich nicht zu frieren kann, diese benötigen auch viel weniger Leistung als die Pumpe.
Diese sollten max 30 cm Tief im Wasser hängen.
z.b SF AIRBOX für ca. 25€ beim großen A Kaufhaus im Internet 

LG 
Sven


----------



## Petta (7. Nov. 2017)

Sandra Sabu schrieb:


> Regenbogenelritzen



ist bei unter 4° Wassertemperatur gefährlich für die Fische,werden aber Andere hier im Forum noch besser wissen................


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Nov. 2017)

Ich habe im Filtergraben Tiefe 70 cm 20 Regenbogenelritzen die haben den letzten Winter bei einer Eisdecke von 20 cm überlebt. 5 Luftsprudler Kugeln haben es immer geschafft einen 1/2 m² freizuhalten.


----------



## samorai (7. Nov. 2017)

Die Sprudler halten nicht nur Deinem Teich offen, sie führen gleichzeitig Faulgase ab.
Im Winter ist ein Sprudler weit aus besser wie ein Bachlauf , letzteres kühlt den Teich ab.
Das Wasser vom Bachlauf nimmt die Umgebungs-Temperatur auf und leitet sie im Teich ein.


----------



## hessi (8. Nov. 2017)

Laßt ihr die Luftpumpe dann ununterbrochen laufen oder schließt ihr sie an eine Zeitschaltuhr an?


----------



## jolantha (8. Nov. 2017)

Bei mir sprudelt ein einziger dicker runder Stein von Oase, in der 10 cm tiefen Flachzone, und der hält fast 
einen Quadratmeter eisfrei. Der sprudelt den ganzen Winter über, der Frost interessiert sich nicht für eine Zeitschaltuhr.
Der sprudelt auch im Sommer, da hängt er aber tiefer.


----------



## Sandra Sabu (8. Nov. 2017)

Vielen Dank, für die zahlreichen Antworten. 
Wir werden eine Luftpumpe mit 4 oder 5 Sprudelsteinen kaufen und diese rund um die Uhr laufen lassen.


----------



## der_odo (8. Nov. 2017)

Hallo,

wie oben schon von Sven geschrieben hat: nur max. 30cm tief, damit die tieferen/wärmeren Wasserschichten nicht durchmischt werden.
Auf gar keinen Fall Zeitschaltuhren verwenden. Wenn keine Luft strömt füllt sich der Schlach mit Wasser, der im Bereich der Oberfläche zufrieren kann.
So hatte ein Koibesitzer einmal seinen ganzen Bestand verloren...

Wenn möglich, dann decke den Teich weitestgehend mit Styrodur ab (nicht Styropor und nicht XPS-Styrodur-Platten). Die Regenbogenelritzen kommen aus nicht ganz so kalten Regionen Nordamerikas und vertragen niedrige Temperaturen eigentlich nicht. Bei mir sind vor ein paar Jahren, als ich noch nicht abgedeckt hatte, 80% der Regenbogenelritzen eingegangen.


----------

